# Muggle Quidditch



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering, are there any quidditch players here on SS.org? If you don't know what it is, it's essentially us doing our best to try and simulate Quidditch from the Harry Potter series of novels. It sort of takes aspects from rugby (physicality), basketball (game flow), hockey (substitutions), and dodgeball (beaters). Also we're running with brooms between our legs.

This documentary does a better job explaining it than me.



The sport is mostly collegiate, though there are some high school and community groups that play as well. I'm a member of the team at Florida Atlantic University, does anyone else play? And for those of you in college, I'd seriously recommend looking to see if your school has one, it's a ton of fun and the people you can meet are fantastic.


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 5, 2012)

should of been in the olympics...


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 5, 2012)

I made fun of kids I saw playing it when I was researching, does that count? It is bad when the researching post grad calls people nerds.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 6, 2012)

subject aftermath said:


> should of been in the olympics...



There actually was an exhibition game at the Olympics, between US, UK, France, and Australia. The US won.


----------



## Zoosadist (Oct 6, 2012)

Quidditch. I feel ashamed I know what it is. I don't know the rules or follow it. It's probably because I'm not a virgin.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 6, 2012)

Zoosadist said:


> Quidditch. I feel ashamed I know what it is. I don't know the rules or follow it. It's probably because I'm not a virgin.



So, reading books and doing things you enjoy make you a virign now? 



Guess I have some bad news for my wife....


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 7, 2012)

The golden snitch is the stupidest feasible mechanism in any game. I'm curious as to how this all works, what with the inconsistencies and mediocre-at-best game design, but am not interested enough to watch the video. Give me blernsball any day.



subject aftermath said:


> should of been in the olympics...



Should have paid attention in English class.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

WTF? I need to look into this


----------



## Chris_H87 (Feb 11, 2013)

If there's ever a human version of Halo's Griffball, I'm in!


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 11, 2013)




----------

